# 93 altima drum to disc conversion



## frankoii (Nov 21, 2004)

I have been wondering if this kind of conversion is possible. If anyone has any information about this i would appreciate hearing about it. thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its a pretty straight forward job. you need the lines, the discs, the calipers, the e-brake cable to the rear section and the rear knuckle. it all pretty much just goes together. as far as a proportioning valve goes, im not sure if you need to add or remove one... im not sure about the master cylinder either and whether its the same one or not. i know you can ask ULTIMATUC about it, he just did his not too long ago and i know he absolutely loves it.


----------



## frankoii (Nov 21, 2004)

*What donor car?*



AsleepAltima said:


> its a pretty straight forward job. you need the lines, the discs, the calipers, the e-brake cable to the rear section and the rear knuckle. it all pretty much just goes together. as far as a proportioning valve goes, im not sure if you need to add or remove one... im not sure about the master cylinder either and whether its the same one or not. i know you can ask ULTIMATUC about it, he just did his not too long ago and i know he absolutely loves it.


Hope ULTIMATUC can shed some light on the subject because i frequent junkyards and i've seen everything old z's, 200sx, 240sx, etc. Can i get the parts from an alti w/abs?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

frankoii said:


> Hope ULTIMATUC can shed some light on the subject because i frequent junkyards and i've seen everything old z's, 200sx, 240sx, etc. Can i get the parts from an alti w/abs?


if i remember correctly, the abs is in the front only, unless im totally mistaken... ill have to research this one just a bit. i beleive the abs consists of a metal notched piece on the cv shaft that can be knocked off and the rear has a tang on the disc. from what i understand, you can use the discs for the rear, but unless you hook up the electronics and stuff for the abs, theyll just be standard discs, nothing special.


----------

